# Godin Montreal Premier



## Simon Steele (Mar 6, 2013)

So.. This is now in my sights, much more affordable than a 335, and Candaian. Has anyone had any experience with them.
http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpremierep.htm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Simon Steele said:


> So.. This is now in my sights, much more affordable than a 335, and Candaian. Has anyone had any experience with them.
> http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpremierep.htm


This is not too much unlike the 5th Avenue GT Uptown. The only difference may be the "carved spruce core" in the Montreal Premiere and the 5th Avenue Uptown GT comes with a Bigsby.

5th Avenue Uptown GT


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> This is not too much unlike the 5th Avenue GT Uptown. The only difference may be the "carved spruce core" in the Montreal Premiere and the 5th Avenue Uptown GT comes with a Bigsby.


Actually quite a few more differences apart from the hollow/semi diff .
Binding
Neck wood - mahog/maple
Fingerboard -rosewood/ebony
Radius - 12"/16"
Probably body thickness as well
I'd bet they feel and sound quite different.I've yet to try a Premier

Bigsby is an option on the Premier too,

but only the Red one ???? makes no sense to me


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried one of these in an L&M recently and it's a very nice guitar. Fit and finish on it was flawless! The neck feels good, not too thick or thin and the tone was quite nice through the Traynor I was noodling it through. They apparently engineered the center block to enhance tone. They call it a "breath through core". 

On the downside the upper fret access is kind of hampered by the heel which seems long. It may have to do with the way the center block is engineered and perhaps has to be longer for stability. I'm just guessing. 
It may or may not be a deal breaker for any particular player but I'd recommend putting one in your hands and judge for yourself. Despite that criticism I wouldn't mind owning one. 
The body is thinner than any 5th Ave I've ever played as well. Similar feel to a 339 in that respect.

Here's the Premier Guitar review on it... 
http://www.premierguitar.com/Magazi...Montreal_Premiere_Electric_Guitar_Review.aspx


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Actually quite a few more differences apart from the hollow/semi diff .
> Binding
> Neck wood - mahog/maple
> Fingerboard -rosewood/ebony
> ...


I knew I missed a couple of things but you obviously have done your research on this and you're right, they likely do sound quite different.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I've tried on in a Fender DDRI last week at a store and i was speechless!!!Now i want one so bad....It was a Montreal Premiere with a Bigsby in Translucide Black....
The fit and finish was perfect, the bigsby felt soooooooo nice and the tone was stunning!!!It as perfect feel and sound as my Gibson ES339 Custom Shop!

I need another guitar.....My poor wallet hurts!


----------

